# Shroom or Naked Lunch if you had to pick one only?



## Sushi_Flower (Jan 28, 2006)

and why?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Oh and are these 2 universal colours for any skin tone or is there another colour which does the same job but better suited to darker tones?


----------



## AlliSwan (Jan 28, 2006)

Shroom is better for lighter skin and cooler tones, naked lunch is a bit darker and warmer.


----------



## ette (Jan 28, 2006)

I'd say Shroom is a better highlighter.


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Jan 28, 2006)

When I first got Naked Lunch I loved it! Then I got Shroom...and although my love for NL has not died, Shroom is just a wee bit more versatile.


----------



## litlaur (Jan 28, 2006)

I think Naked Lunch would be better for darker skintones.


----------



## pushhupsindrag (Jan 28, 2006)

shroom totally for lighter. naked lunch for darker.


----------



## Jude (Jan 28, 2006)

Both


----------



## mandirigma (Jan 28, 2006)

Depends on what you're using it for, I guess? Shroom is my HG highlighter and I'm an NC40. Naked Lunch goes on way too shimmery as a highlighter and kind of makes me look like a raccoon, but it's a nice regular color.


----------



## Miss_Behave (Jan 28, 2006)

none for highlight for me, they are both too dark and too shimmery. for highlight I use vanilla or vapor. 
If I have to choose one for lid color: naked lunch


----------



## canadiangirl_1117 (Jan 28, 2006)

Hmm...tough choice.  I love Naked Lunch for an all-over wash with Mulch in the crease for a neutral look, but Shroom is awesome for highlighting and for a really subtle eye.

But if I had to pick just one, Naked Lunch.


----------



## aziajs (Jan 28, 2006)

Naked Lunch all the way.  Like the above posters said, it's better for darker skin, which I have.


----------



## d_flawless (Jan 28, 2006)

i use both, for different colors though...shroom is probably a little more versatile though, since NL has pink in it


----------



## Midgard (Jan 28, 2006)

Definitely Naked Lunch for darker skintones!


----------



## leppy (Jan 28, 2006)

I think shroom is warmer but thats jmo, I like both.. shroom is more a perfect nude on my pale skin tho. TBH I think they are great together if you want a NARS AAE type of look.

Of my friends, those of us who are NC15-25, we all use shroom as our nude, the NC35s and darker use Naked Lunch. There you have it!


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Jan 28, 2006)

Naked Lunch is much better suited on darker skin.


----------



## anuy (Jan 28, 2006)

naked lunch is gorgeous... shroom is way too light for me. 

but you have to keep in mind that naked lunch is a frost texture meaning its a way more frosty look and shroom is more sheer... that is why some people love shroom and other love naked lunch.

i think theyre different enough to have both


----------



## anuy (Jan 28, 2006)

oh, and im NC 42


----------



## ledonatella (Jan 28, 2006)

I've said it before and I'll say it again, I HATE Shroom! I'm NC20 and it just disappears on me, blends right into my skin and has a weird grey cast to it on me. I do like Naked Lunch and I use it as a highlighter sometimes, but honestly I use Jest or Hush or Phloof more often then Naked Lunch.


----------



## Cleopatra (Jan 28, 2006)

Shroom.  It is great for highlighting under brows and is perfect to apply underneath or over other colours to tone down some brightness.


----------



## Isis (Jan 28, 2006)

I'm very pale (nw15), and I prefer Naked Lunch over Shroom. I maybe b/c it has an once more color to it than Shroom does.


----------



## mel0622 (Jan 28, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jude* 
_Both 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
haha i know i cant just pick one! if i had to pick...then shroom. its the 1st mac highlight i got.


----------



## user3 (Jan 28, 2006)

I am another BOTH...they are different and I love both of them!


----------



## CWHF (Jan 29, 2006)

I'm a GGG and I found NL to be frostier and a bit cooler strangely on my skin than shroom.  Truth told neither is a favorite but I prefer shroom.


----------



## Joke (Jan 29, 2006)

Shroom, perfect with my coloring (pale slightly warm toned girl)


----------



## rouquinne (Jan 31, 2006)

NC15-20 here and i'd take Naked Lunch over Shroom any day!


----------



## caffn8me (Jan 31, 2006)

Both - today  - before the prices go up tomorrow!


----------



## lianna (Jan 31, 2006)

Shroom definitely!


----------

